# Avatar Marketing



## DGMPhotography (Jan 11, 2013)

So question. I have these two images. One is more 'creative' and the other shows more of me so people know what I look like. An avatar for social networks and other online platforms is an important part of business marketing. What photo do you think I should use? 


 

Thanks!


----------



## ryanwaff (Jan 11, 2013)

Personally,,, neither. 

On your FB page, you have advertised yourself as a 'professional service' - However, IMHO, nothing says your are more unprofessional than the cliche'd 'mirror shot'. Heck I looked at your page, and _this shot_ would even be a better option, because it has a more dynamic lighting, it is more visually appealing and will attract a viewers eye more than the ones above. But I think that you should reshoot that, with a better lighting setup - hopefully one of the more experienced members can help you there, im still learning about lighting - and create a more appealing image. But make it unique so that people will easily remember your profile picture from the thousands of others that they see.

*"Put the camera away. I don&#8217;t need to see your fancy L series glass to know you are a legitimate photographer. When we meet each other [...] on both Twitter and Facebook, I want to know what you look like. Your clients do as well. People connect with people, and they want to see YOU." (BusinessOfAwesome.com) -  *Check out this article, it illustrates the importance of people being able to recognise your 'avatar'. 

So in my opinion, I suggests that if you want to stand out and be easily brand recognisable, try and shoot some more dynamic shots that could be along the lines of the following:

[Link] - Here you could get a bit more creative and surreal in your photographs - especially like the last image in the post, that could be quite interesting.
[Link] - This one is a bit of a stretch, but the principle here is the more unique you make it, the more memorable it will be.
[Link] - Or find yourself a unique location and do a bit more of a 'normal' shoot.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 11, 2013)

The first rule of Avatar Marketing is to paint yourself BLUE. I mean..."D'oh!"

http://www.google.com/images?client=safari&rls=en&q=AVatar&oe=UTF-8&hl=en&sa=X&oi=image_result_group

So...any photo of you will be fine, as long as you're blue!!!


----------



## DGMPhotography (Jan 11, 2013)

Derrel said:


> The first rule of Avatar Marketing is to paint yourself BLUE. I mean..."D'oh!"
> 
> AVatar - Google Search
> 
> So...any photo of you will be fine, as long as you're blue!!!



Hahaha..... classic.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Jan 11, 2013)

ryanwaff said:


> Personally,,, neither.
> 
> On your FB page, you have advertised yourself as a 'professional service' - However, IMHO, nothing says your are more unprofessional than the cliche'd 'mirror shot'. Heck I looked at your page, and _this shot_ would even be a better option, because it has a more dynamic lighting, it is more visually appealing and will attract a viewers eye more than the ones above. But I think that you should reshoot that, with a better lighting setup - hopefully one of the more experienced members can help you there, im still learning about lighting - and create a more appealing image. But make it unique so that people will easily remember your profile picture from the thousands of others that they see.
> 
> ...



Trust me, I would call myself something else if I could. "Professional service" was the closest thing they had to photographer  I would gladly do something with lighting, unfortunately I don't have much lighting equipment at my disposal but I do hope to change that soon. I mean out of THESE two which would you pick. I disagree about the camera thing. Another review about avatars I read said that the camera _should _be in the image so I think it's a matter of opinion.


----------



## ryanwaff (Jan 11, 2013)

DGMPhotography said:


> ryanwaff said:
> 
> 
> > Personally,,, neither.
> ...



Haha ok, fair enough. FB is rather limited in its page choices haha. Out of the two provided, I would still pick neither and say reshoot the first one with a bit more space if possible so that you arent cutting off so much of your right side, and look at the lens in the mirror, so they can see your eyes. Don't look at the LCD screen. The reason for the choice of the first photo, is that it combines both your face and your camera, so its the best of both worlds.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Jan 11, 2013)

True, and yeah, I tried some looking at the camera too, but If you saw my last photo it looked almost creepy like I'm staring into your soul 0_o


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 11, 2013)

DGMPhotography said:
			
		

> So question. I have these two images. One is more 'creative' and the other shows more of me so people know what I look like. An avatar for social networks and other online platforms is an important part of business marketing. What photo do you think I should use?
> 
> <img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=32136"/>  <img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=32137"/>
> 
> Thanks!



What exactly are you marketing? Your photographic services??? 

I had to read up on your history with a camera (which is brief) to properly answer your question.

Ever since you started posting here, almost since day one, you have been hell bent on starting a photography business. You have an entry level Nikon and a kit lens, and you want to shoot weddings according to your website. Here are some notable posts and dates I threw together:



			
				DGMPhotography said:
			
		

> Okay, well I got the camera. Images have a problem with exposure. I have the aperture, etc., set up correctly, I've also tested it on auto mode, but it consistently produces faulty images. As for the lens, it simply will not zoom, it's seems to be stuck or broken is all, so I'm stuck at 18mm. However, I think I'm just going to sell the camera as I have since purchased a new Nikon D5100.



04.2012 [first DSLR. Less than a year ago]

Insert a few threads regarding business cards that got locked... 



			
				DGMPhotography said:
			
		

> Good point SCraig! I will definitely remove the stuff about hiring me, or at least say something admitting my skill level. Thanks!



12.2012 [regarding your website] http://d7photo.weebly.com/ 

You never removed the part about people hiring you... And clearly you have no plans to. 



			
				DGMPhotography said:
			
		

> So I've been reading up on portrait stuff and I have a question. From what I've read you're supposed to have a focal length no lower than 50, but preferably around 80 or so. Then, you're ALSO supposed to have a low f/stop so that you achieve the desired bokeh/blurred background effect.
> 
> Now then, with my kit lens. I can zoom all the way in to 55mm. However, that makes my minimum f/stop 5.6. Zooming in raises f/stop so wouldn't that be counter-intuitive to getting bokeh. How are you supposed to both zoom in, and lower f/stop??
> 
> ...



01.2013 [not a question someone who is fixing to render services for cash should be asking IMO]

You are going about this all wrong, and you are setting up for failure of epic proportions. You just simply cannot feasibly deliver quality images in exchange for money with your current skill level and equipment. You should not be concerned with marketing yourself as a photographer at this point because it would be a disservice to any potential clients you may have.

I certainly didn't start charging for my work in the first year of my photographic journey, and I strongly suggest you follow suit. Take some time to learn, build up gear, and find what you really want to shoot instead of looking to directly monetize your time behind a camera. You are only asking for trouble.


----------



## Tee (Jan 11, 2013)

DGMPhotography said:


> An avatar for social networks and other online platforms is an important part of business marketing.



I'm not advertising professional services such as yourself so take my hobbyist opinion with a grain of salt but I'm pretty sure a catchy avatar appears on about page 9 of an 8 page business plan.  Have you considered a simple well composed photo of yourself sans camera?


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Jan 11, 2013)

If you want to look legit, get a friend who has studio strobes and either beg, quid pro quo, or pay your way into a couple of really great headshots or quarter body shots that you feel speak to your brand. Holding a camera in your shot is fine if you just have to have it. 

IMO, both the images you posted for our consideration scream "I'm an amateur and this picture belongs on Instagram". You can do much, much better... With help. It's pretty dang hard to take a good headshot of yourself.

Edit: After reading Tyler's post, I put two and two together and remembered who you are. Yeah, you definitely need to focus on your skills and, for now, leave the business side of things to people who know what they're doing. You ask questions that a pro doesn't ask. Tragic failure, lawsuit and ruined life would be a terrible thing to experience, but it's rookies like you who severely overstate their abilities that are most at risk. 

Just go shoot, man!


----------



## runnah (Jan 11, 2013)

I think a well lit, professional headshot of yourself wearing a collered shirt and combed hair would go a lot further than the over done "me with a camera in the mirror" shot. 

All that shot tells people is:
1. I have a camera. 
2. I own a mirror. 
3. I am not very original.

p.s. no offense to people on here with that avatar...actually offense intended!


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 11, 2013)

Tee said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure a catchy avatar appears on about page 9 of an 8 page business plan.



I thought it appeared in the epilogue...


----------



## ronlane (Jan 11, 2013)

o hey tyler said:


> Tee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beginner dslr kit - check
Watermark - check
business cards - check
website - check
FB page - check
Avaitar - ?
clients - ?

Just a couple of more steps and he's finished the business plan, right?


----------



## runnah (Jan 11, 2013)

o hey tyler said:


> Tee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




To be fair, I just sat in on a meeting where a multi-million dollar deal with inked because the client had a bitchin avatar.


----------



## Tee (Jan 11, 2013)

runnah said:


> I think a well lit, professional headshot of yourself wearing a collered shirt and combed hair would go a lot further than the over done "me with a camera in the mirror" shot.
> 
> All that shot tells people is:
> 1. I have a camera.
> ...



Do I get creative bonus points for reflecting in a copper saute pan and not a bathroom mirror?


----------



## runnah (Jan 11, 2013)

Tee said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > I think a well lit, professional headshot of yourself wearing a collered shirt and combed hair would go a lot further than the over done "me with a camera in the mirror" shot.
> ...



Fine D+.


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Jan 11, 2013)

You dont have to show a camera on your photo.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 11, 2013)

Robin_Usagani said:


> You dont have to show a camera on your photo.



Whoa,whoa,whoa Robin--not everybody has a $400 pair of eyeglasses...

lol


----------



## ronlane (Jan 11, 2013)

Derrel said:


> Robin_Usagani said:
> 
> 
> > You dont have to show a camera on your photo.
> ...



Where did you get the bargain for $400 eyeglasses? Mine were $600. :mrgreen:


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Jan 11, 2013)

What are you talking about? LOL  I dont remember paying that much.


----------



## Mully (Jan 11, 2013)

Over the years I have watched many so called professional photographers ... go out start a business and fall flat on their face because they were not ready ...they did not have the photography skills, lighting skills or marketing skills.  Without all these in place you will fail ...mot saying to be mean ....just fact.  Some were talented but one of the key ingredients was not in place.  Ya you can skim today and do little jobs in-between your day job. So decide where you want to be.


----------



## Steve5D (Jan 11, 2013)

o hey tyler said:


> DGMPhotography said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Boy, that sure was the long way around to not even coming close to answering the question which was, basically, "Which is the better photo to use?"

I always chuckle when a seemingly simple question is replied to with a manifesto of "advice" that was never asked for...


----------



## rlemert (Jan 11, 2013)

Steve5D said:


> Boy, that sure was the long way around to not even coming close to answering the question which was, basically, "Which is the better photo to use?"
> 
> I always chuckle when a seemingly simple question is replied to with a manifesto of "advice" that was never asked for...



The question that is asked is not always the question that needs to be answered.

The "best" of a set of bad choices is still a bad choice.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 11, 2013)

Steve5D said:
			
		

> Boy, that sure was the long way around to not even coming close to answering the question which was, basically, "Which is the better photo to use?"
> 
> I always chuckle when a seemingly simple question is replied to with a manifesto of "advice" that was never asked for...



Boy that sure was a pointless post that fit the same criteria of not answering his question. 

The advice I rendered is far more valuable than telling him which photo to use. The advice you rendered... Well, wait you didn't render any advice now did you? Nice work Steve. 10/10. Keep up the great work.


----------



## Steve5D (Jan 11, 2013)

rlemert said:


> Steve5D said:
> 
> 
> > Boy, that sure was the long way around to not even coming close to answering the question which was, basically, "Which is the better photo to use?"
> ...



So, tell him that.

His question was pretty straight forward. "Which photo should I use?" That question has three potential answers: "This one", "That one" or "Neither".

I just don't see how being critical of the guy for him not removing something from a post he made eons ago, in any way, adds to this conversation...


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 11, 2013)

Steve5D said:
			
		

> So, tell him that.
> 
> His question was pretty straight forward. "Which photo should I use?" That question has three potential answers: "This one", "That one" or "Neither".
> 
> I just don't see how being critical of the guy for him not removing something from a post he made eons ago, in any way, adds to this conversation...



Two posts in, and you still haven't answered his question. Are you going to be "useful?" Or are you going to go 3 for 3 in making posts that don't answer his simple question?


----------



## Steve5D (Jan 11, 2013)

o hey tyler said:


> The advice I rendered is far more valuable than telling him which photo to use.



No, actually, it wasn't. The advice you offered was pointless, because it's not what he was asking for.

I can see where it could be valuable had that been what he was inquiring about, but it it wasn't. He might as well asked "Which blue shirt do you like more?" and you chime in with "I like rayon shirts". It's meaningless, because it doesn't address the question asked.

I'm not going to harbor any illusion, though, that you'll comprehend the simple point I'm making.

For the record, I don't believe either of the photos works...


----------



## tirediron (Jan 11, 2013)

*Ahem!  Let's not turn this into yet another train-wreck arguing about whose advice is better, okay?*


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 11, 2013)

DGMPhotography said:


> One is more 'creative' and the other shows more of me so people know what I look like.



So, you're saying that the 'more creative' one is the one in the bathroom mirror, where all we see is the camera, and basically everybody who owns a camera has a shot just like it?  Seriously?  That's the creative one?


----------



## Tamgerine (Jan 11, 2013)

My answer is neither, and to go take a new photo. 

The longer answer is that I believe you should take the kind of photos of yourself that clients should expect to receive of themselves from you. Do you think big name wedding photographers like Jasmine Star or Ryan Brenizer post bad photos of themselves? Jasmine Star doesn't even post bad photos of her dog, and her dog is always showing up on her website. If you want people to think you take good photos then post good photos - of everything. It's all about consistency. 

I take/post a ton of photos of myself and my husband, but the only crappy snapshots you ever see of me are what other people post that I happen to be in. Not every picture I post is the height of photographic genius, but they all represent who I am in my life and my business - they're fun, a little weird, sometimes wacky, and show off my personality. Those are the kinds of photos I want to take of other people, so I take them of myself too. 

You're a photographer and I assume you want you and your work to be taken seriously. So be serious about your online presence and everything it projects about you and your brand.


----------



## tirediron (Jan 11, 2013)

Tamgerine said:


> My answer is neither, and to go take a new photo.
> 
> The longer answer is that I believe you should take the kind of photos of yourself that clients should expect to receive of themselves from you. Do you think big name wedding photographers like Jasmine Star or Ryan Brenizer post bad photos of themselves? Jasmine Star doesn't even post bad photos of her dog, and her dog is always showing up on her website. If you want people to think you take good photos then post good photos - of everything. It's all about consistency.
> 
> ...


This.  EXACTLY!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## runnah (Jan 11, 2013)

She nailed it.

I keep my online persona separate from my business persona. That way I can make bad jokes and be a dick without jepordizing my business.


----------



## flow (Jan 11, 2013)

If I were setting up a business ... I would hire a graphic designer to create a proper logo, and use that as my online avatar. It would also be at the header of my website, and it would be easy enough to find samples of my work on the website or my (business, separate from my personal) FB page. Photos of myself, I would leave to the website's "About Me" page.
IOW - about the same as I would do for setting up an online presence for a non-photography-related business.


----------



## runnah (Jan 11, 2013)

flow said:


> If I were setting up a business ... I would hire a graphic designer to create a proper logo, and use that as my online avatar. It would also be at the header of my website, and it would be easy enough to find samples of my work on the website or my (business, separate from my personal) FB page. Photos of myself, I would leave to the website's "About Me" page.
> IOW - about the same as I would do for setting up an online presence for a non-photography-related business.




Yep. There are only 3 reasons to use your self-portrait as a marketing tool.
If you are a:
1. Hot blonde
2. Hot brunette
3. Hot redhead.


----------



## CCericola (Jan 11, 2013)

What if I color my hair?


----------



## DGMPhotography (Jan 11, 2013)

Well, this thread kinda blew up. Thank you to those who provided _useful_ feedback. As for the website - Tyler - get your facts straight, I did change the website that we were talking about which was d7photo | Wix.com. But good attempt. Some of you just don't possess the ability to forgive. I already admitted I am not yet doing photography professionally and probably won't for some time. Every shoot I've done, and plan to do in the near future, I am doing for free to hone my skills. 

The website is for fun.
Facebook page is for fun, and organization.

Steve and Tamgerine seem to be on the right page when it comes to what's going on with my photography right now. As for the photos, fine, I will try something different - I simply wanted to know which of these you liked more, and if neither, tell me why so I could change it for the better, and learn from my experiences. To those who contributed to that, thank you!


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 11, 2013)

DGMPhotography said:
			
		

> Well, this thread kinda blew up. Thank you to those who provided useful feedback. As for the website - Tyler - get your facts straight, I did change the website that we were talking about which was d7photo | Wix.com. But good attempt. Some of you just don't possess the ability to forgive. I already admitted I am not yet doing photography professionally and probably won't for some time. Every shoot I've done, and plan to do in the near future, I am doing for free to hone my skills.
> 
> The website is for fun.
> Facebook page is for fun, and organization.
> ...



Get my facts straight? I took the link from your thread dude! I didn't see that you changed your site anywhere when I got the link. 

Just FYI, marketing is generally a term used when referring to promotion of a business or product. I don't think my thoughts were too off base, but then again I am unable to read your mind. My sincerest apologies.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Jan 11, 2013)

o hey tyler said:


> DGMPhotography said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah.... later on in the thread, after advice from people I made the new site. Sorry, I forgot to delete the old one xD I'm a business major, I know what marketing is


----------

